# Roamio Dvr transfer to mac?



## onyx808 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello,

I have never owned a tivo but Im thinking on duing the jump from the cable dvr box, Im interested in the tivo dvr $199, does this tivo allow to download my recordings to my mac? or do I need to purchase anything else?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

You use to be able to use Popcorn to download shows from the Tivo and Roxio Toast. I don't know if it works on the new Tivo's or not now.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I use pyTivo to manually push/pull programs off myTiVo Roamio to and from my Mac.

Config can be a bit tricky, and the interface a bit rudimentary. But, gets the job done.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Head over to the Home Media section of the forum and read up on kmttg. A very well developed tool to assist you in doing exactly what you are asking about. Runs on windows and Mac (its a java ap). The developer is very active on the forum as well to assist.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> Runs on windows and Mac


Runs on Linux, BSD, MS-Windows, MacOS, and others. KMTTG + PyTiVo = great stuff


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

onyx808 said:


> Hello,
> 
> does this tivo allow to download my recordings to my mac?


Since you have cable TV you should know that most or all of the content you record may have a bit set by your cable company that prevents you from downloading shows. It's applied, or can be applied, on a per-channel basis. Time Warner sets this do not copy bit on virtually or exactly all channels.

If you switch to Over The Air the broadcasters have no way to set a do not copy bit. Only the basic Roamio supports OTA, and it is either/or, it can use OTA or cable but not both.

KMTTG is indeed a fantastic suite of tools to use for downloading to a Mac. Do not bother with Roxio.


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

crxssi said:


> Runs on Linux, BSD, MS-Windows, MacOS, and others. KMTTG + PyTiVo = great stuff


+1 to this for sure.

A little tricky at first to setup PyTivo, but kmttg by itself will be able to transfer recordings with very little config.
(MAK I think was the only thing I added and changed default file paths)


----------



## 8bitbarbarian (Jul 4, 2004)

I set up my macbook pro and my beefy windows desktop on Saturday with KMTTG and both were easy installs and both are working fine with my base level roamio. Pulls the program off tivo and you can decide how you want to store it or move it.

FREE - just do it!


----------



## onyx808 (Oct 1, 2013)

I do have Time Warner Cable, does KMTTG transfer the recordings anyway?
Also are the transfer done over wireless or do I need to plug a cable from the Tivo to the computer?

Im sorry if I sound stupid, Im very new to all of this =(


----------



## naevity (Apr 15, 2008)

I use a little app called iTivo:

https://code.google.com/p/itivo/

it's a little slow to update, but works great. My roamio is coming tonight so I had to download all my daughter's tv shows off of the premier.

If you have Mountain Lion, make sure you download the latest beta:
https://code.google.com/p/itivo/downloads/list

I'll check out that KMTTG app tonight as well, sounds cool.

edit: woah, took 5 years to get my first post


----------



## Alan_r (Sep 13, 2013)

onyx808 said:


> I do have Time Warner Cable, does KMTTG transfer the recordings anyway?
> Also are the transfer done over wireless or do I need to plug a cable from the Tivo to the computer?
> 
> Im sorry if I sound stupid, Im very new to all of this =(


I use Comcast, so cant answer that part.

But you dont need any cables.
I use a Macbook Air, which is wireless only, and kmttg transfers work fine.
(though, for efficiency, I wouldnt suggest with anything less than N wireless)
The Roamio is also wireless.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

onyx808 said:


> I do have Time Warner Cable, does KMTTG transfer the recordings anyway?


With Time Warner cable you might possibly be able to transfer local channels only, you will not be able to transfer any shows from any cable channels.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

naevity said:


> I use a little app called iTivo:
> 
> https://code.google.com/p/itivo/


Switch to kmttg. iTivo is VERY broken compared to kmttg.. even years ago, when it was more current, it would very often time out on me.

But yes, Toast is the "supported" solution, but kmttg works much better. Unfortunately, since it's Java, it has a lowest common denominator UI.. but it works, and is free. (If Toast did something better, I would pay for it.. but as far as I can tell, it doesn't..)


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

So a question for you Time Warner users that have an iPad. Are you not able to download shows to your iPad via the Tivo app?


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

crxssi said:


> Runs on Linux, BSD, MS-Windows, MacOS, and others. KMTTG + PyTiVo = great stuff


"Java - write once, debug everywhere"

But I do agree with the recommendations for kmttg (haven't used PyTiVo).

Mike


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sar840t2 said:


> "Java - write once, debug everywhere"
> But I do agree with the recommendations for kmttg (haven't used PyTiVo).


I am certainly not fond of Java. It uses way too many resources, has UI issues, etc. But at least it means those programs run under Linux (which they likely would not, otherwise), and that is very important to some of us...

You need to try PyTiVo, it is a huge thumbs up, just like kmttg.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

drugrep said:


> So a question for you Time Warner users that have an iPad. Are you not able to download shows to your iPad via the Tivo app?


I would never own an iPad, and I don't have Time Warner. But I don't need either to answer your question.

If the copy flag is flipped on the channel, then no, you cannot "download" it to any other device through TiVo. But you can stream it live, while on the same network. And since most people indicate that everything or most everything is flagged on Time Warner, the simpler answer is just "no".


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

drugrep said:


> So a question for you Time Warner users that have an iPad. Are you not able to download shows to your iPad via the Tivo app?


On Verizon Fios it works fine with the TiVo app.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Time Warner blocks everything except locals. And in some markets they are blocked some/all locals too. The cable companies may be allowed to block everything soon.

From my experience, you can't copy any cable channels on Time Warner in multiple markets. You can copy everything except premiums on Comcast.


----------

